# How to get my dog to ingore other dogs?



## lola0419 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey everyone! I have a GSD mixed with a chocolate lab, but she's more on the GSD side  Her name is Lola and she's a great girl. She knows all her basic commands but we're having one problem. I can't get her to ignore other dogs. We did an initial puppy training course for socialization and she was doing great with other dogs. Until she met a dog that snapped at her, since then she's been acting weird toward other dogs. On walks she will see other dogs and start pulling on the leash and crying but as they get closer she'll start growling. I do have a prong collar on her but it does seem to do too much in these instances. I have also taken her to the dog park and she'll start getting too rough with other dogs and we'll have to leave but when I'm on vacation and she's at boarding the people say she played great. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## swharshbar (Jan 18, 2013)

Basically socialize socialize socialize. Also, how you project your body language could be making things worse. Relax...

Socialize more and nip behavioral issues quickly before they escalate.


----------

